

Keeping It All in the Google Family - twampss
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/13/business/smallbusiness/13tree.html

======
jyothi
Amazing. Seriously, I have always wondered why isn't the solution for all the
financial worries of startups and the VC play.

This is the "change" that would make a lot of things easier, ensure startups
keep up their momentum and not waste in VC fund raising process. More you have
angels who are truly angels backing founders. (I understand this can hurt lest
rational thinking is lost)

Micro financing at angel level (be it 5 friends/colleagues or more) is great.
Someone needs to institutionalize this or have some learnings on how to deal
with accountability, resolving dispute and the like.

For people in India, Israel, Ukraine and the rest of east Europe the startup
costs are quite low. $100K is like close to upper end angel funding.

I know of at least 6-7 ex-Trilogy startups in India - brilliant guys, doing it
right, when it comes to funds Indian VCs are most risk averse they wouldn't
invest in anything other than jobs, matrimony, real estate and travel. I have
always wondered why would it really bother for couple of ex-Trilogy in US to
invest. For 2 guys to put something like $50K it would be hardly anything.

------
alecco
How did this get to front page, I wonder. The first paragraph:

    
    
      AS befits a company whose name is a play on words, Google (named for the mathematical term
      “googol”) has come up with playful names for its workers. Employees are known as Googlers,
      new employees are Nooglers and gay employees are Gayglers. Now that the company has been around
      for a decade and employs upward of 20,000 people, another group has earned its own name: former
      Googlers are known as Xooglers.

~~~
brahms
What about it? (warn.: not an EN speaker)

~~~
alecco
Sounds like something out of a high school newspaper.

(unwarning: not a native en_XX either :)

------
known
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrapreneur>

------
light3
If it sounds like propaganda, it is propaganda.

~~~
rw
If it does not sound like propaganda, it is definitely propaganda.

~~~
dmix
Michael Moore?

